# Cowgirl hairstyles



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

When I do farm related work or work with horses, my hair (which is almost the full length of my back) is almost always in a single braid straight down my back. I have found that to be the most practical, as it prevents the majority of hair from flying in my face and fits well under a helmet. I haven't found any other "style" to be anywhere near as practical, and I have been working/living on a farm all my life. It also hurts less at night when combing the tangles out from wind verses a ponytail. I find putting my hair up in a bun or such actually falls out pretty fast, and doesn't fit well at all under a helmet. Short hair may also be practical, if that is an option. Hope your new job goes well!


----------



## Mopy (May 8, 2017)

You might try looking here for ideas:

https://cowgirlmagazine.com/hairstyles-that-keep-your-hair-out-of-your-face/
I find that the most practical is a low ponytail or a simple braid.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

They are correct to recommend looking clean, neat, and professional. 

I second the low pony tail. And if your hair is exceptionally long add a couple more elastic bands spaced further down, if you're feeling fancy!

And tuck in your shirt and wear a belt.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Just out of interest: Do they recommend "costume party" cowgirl or "this is how I dress for work" cowgirl? She looks pretty genuine: 









For the tourists, just go over that shirt with an iron, and you'll be all set.

Oh, and here's an example of a "theme park" cowgirl:









In any case, good luck with the new job!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

My youngest has hair long enough to sit on when she rides. Come to think of it, she sometimes ends up sitting on the braid she usually wears too. 

I second the braid for a number of reasons.

-keeps flying bugs like bees and wasps out of your hair (south western bees are desperate for nectar and like the smell of a lot of shampoos and perfumed deodorant)

-easier to comb out at night 

-stays cleaner longer

- the less hair you have resting on your back, the cooler you will feel; when you say out west, not sure if you are talking Montana, Texas or Arizona. In the latter, it gets darn hot.

--horses won't try to take a munch of it ; I actually has a horse once start trying to eat my hair, guess it smelled good, and being blonde it probably looked like hay  Nothing like walking around all day with horse goober in your hair

-Hats fit better

-won't get caught in branches as easily

-It just looks neater and more classical than a pony tail.

When she was growing out her bangs in particular, we did several different styles to accommodate the different lengths and to keep things neat looking 

One idea: 










PS: those jeans in @mmshiro's second picture, I know that brand. Great for stepping out on the town but, for riding all day, all that extra bling and rivets, they make your rump hurt. I'd steer clear of those and go with good old Wranglers.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Jaypool11 said:


> Alright, so here's the deal I just accepted a job working as a wrangler out west, which is awesome and I'm super excited because I basically already do the same thing just in a different state and not getting paid. But where I work is super lax and doesnt really care what I look like? And this place I'm supposed to start working at is a five star resort. And so my friend and her mom where telling me I needed to either put my hair up or braid it and I just don't...ever put my hair up OR braid it and I need to look professional, but I'm just having an awful time trying to figure out how to make my pony tail look nice and smooth and it seems like braiding is a lost cause so any help would be super appreciated...any thing you think would look good and like authentic cowgirl/westerny because thats what these people will expect to see. My hair is fairly long, reaches the middle of my back, but its not uniformly the same length which makes this a lot harder...lots of split ends


For safety, I require long hair to be put up or in a braid. My assistant has a mane any horse would be proud of and it's all the way to her waist. She puts it in a braid and on really hot days, pins the braid up to get the hair off her back.


----------

